# Suitability for working couple



## Peachy (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Having researched suitable dog breeds for my partner and I, we're after some advice from dog owners with real ownership experience who can perhaps offer us some information that isn't easily available or specific enough on the vast number of dog breed info sites.

We live in a rural location, with a 'dog safe/secure' garden where we would plan to leave him/her (with a suitable kennel) during the daytime, and to sleep at night - of course the dog would spend time with us in the house in the evenings and at weekends (basically whenever we're at home), except of course when we're out exercising him/her.

My partner is a keen runner, and is out daily both morning and night on runs of various time/mileage, so would like something capable of joining him on his runs (across fields and on quiet country/farmers roads). I am also a keen horse person (soon to be owner again) so there is potential for a dog to come out to the yard etc with me.

We do also have a little rabbit (Alfie) that lives in the house, although he is caged for majority of the time.

Our dilemma comes in that we both work full time, I leave the house last at 8am, and my partner returns first at 5pm. The dog would be exercised and given plenty of love and affection in the morning before work and again once we returned home from work - though it would need to be left alone (with toys etc) in the garden during the day.

Of course he would have plenty of space to run around/play in - goto the loo etc.

From the research that we've already done, it's becoming increasingly obvious that we'd need to look for an older puppy (6-12 months), but again we'd really value the thoughts of current dog owners on this. We're both real Border Collie fans, having had some experience with this breed (both working dogs and pets) through friends etc - we both 'farm sat' for a friend last Christmas, who had 2 terriers and a Border Collie (working dog) and we both developed a serious soft spot for 'Tess', the collie. 

Thanks for your help, we look forward to hearing your thoughts.

Em (and Rich).


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Have you anyway of coming home in the day say your lunch break?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If you were to take on any high energy breed, they would most likely end up with some serious behavioural problems caused by boredom and lack of mental stimulation.

A retired greyhound would be your best bet if you were determined to have a dog.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

You could rescue two older dogs that have been together some time and are used to a kennel environment


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I would not leave a greyhound or any sort of hound in a kennel and run all day when no one is around. They are very pinchable and it would be easy for soemone to break into a kennel and pinch it while you were not at home.

A greyhound however would happily sleep on the sofa all day and not move or in a large crate with a comfy bed. I wouldn't leave a rabbit even in a cage anywere near a greyhound though.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Why does the dog have to sleep outdoors at night time if you are home?

Greyhounds are sprinters, although you can train them to cope with longer jogs it does depend on the dog whether they'd enjoy it. One of my greys would only wants to go round the block if the weathers bad.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

2Hounds said:


> Why does the dog have to sleep outdoors at night time if you are home?
> 
> Greyhounds are sprinters, although you can train them to cope with longer jogs it does depend on the dog whether they'd enjoy it. One of my greys would only wants to go round the block if the weathers bad.


You're lucky I can hardly get mine out into the garden when its raining:nonod:

I certainly wouldn't be leaving a greyhound in kennels at night at the moment. We have no central heating at home and my greyhounds and some of my whippets are wearing house coats at night in the house .


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

2Hounds said:


> Why does the dog have to sleep outdoors at night time if you are home?
> 
> Greyhounds are sprinters, although you can train them to cope with longer jogs it does depend on the dog whether they'd enjoy it. One of my greys would only wants to go round the block if the weathers bad.


My question would be why leave the dog outside all night as well as day if he is to be a pet.

And it would need to be a very placid dog to be left that length of time on its own.
Would you not be better waiting untill someone was home more during the day.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Freyja said:


> You're lucky I can hardly get mine out into the garden when its raining:nonod:
> 
> I certainly wouldn't be leaving a greyhound in kennels at night at the moment. We have no central heating at home and my greyhounds and some of my whippets are wearing house coats at night in the house .


Well he does need a raincoat and a push out the door  He's dead stubborn and when he's had enough he puts on his best abused dog pose and rufuses to move unless its towards home . No central heating!


----------



## Peachy (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks all for the responses and advice, greyhounds are certainly an option we've come across in the past but don't feel they're for us (notably a few places mentioning a lack of stamina for longer distance runs).

It could be possible to come home on lunchbreaks though there would be occaisions where high work volumes would make it tricky.

We had an idea of the risks of leaving an energetic and intelligent dog at home during the day but wondered if anyone had experience with doing it, obviously from the sounds of things it's something that's generally not done - Of course ideally we'd have one of us at home during the day but that's unlikely to happen for the foreseeable future.

There is no real concern where we are about theft of Pets, there's three ponies belonging to our neighbours that live out in the paddock all year round with no locked/chained gates etc - to be honest you wouldn't even know our property has a garden to the rear! If someone was that set on thieving our dog - they'd find it easier to steal it from inside the house!

As for keeping him/her outside overnight, that's just personal preference - I understand some people consider their dogs as children, allow them to sleep in their beds etc, but we would prefer to maintain 'dog-free' areas of the house. Perhaps a cage for them to sleep in overnight would be a possibility.

In our area it's very common for dogs (working and non-working) to be kept outside (in purpose built kennels, outbuildings etc) and the animals lead happy and healthy lives as part of these families. 

If anyone does have any personal experience of keeping dogs whilst holding a full-time job I'd be very interested to hear how you've got on etc.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Im sorry im going to be a kill joy. I dont think any breed or any age of dog would be happy with this type of lifestyle. I may be wrong but i personally would not have a dog in these sitations and definitely not a puppy and they are still puppys at 6 to 12 months would be totally unfair in my opinion sorry


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

My dogs have always been in the house, have never been classed as a child, and has never slept on the bed. They are pack animals and need to be part of the family.

Leaving a dog outside all day, then making it sleep outside, why on earth do you want a dog.

I really don't think you are the right sort of people to have a dog.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

In our area there are dogs kept out in kennels but they are working farm dogs or hunting hounds, so nearlly all day they are stimulated and excersied very different from being on thier own for 9hrs. This is too long for any dog to be on thier own on a regular basis. I dont doubt that when you are in the dog would be loved but you could have dog free zones by using baby gates rather than crates, we have 5 dogs all live in the house but we dont treat them as children and they dont sleep on the beds, they have thier own beds and we have baby gates up for areas we want them to remain out of but these are only the bedrooms or rooms when we have visitors that are a bit hesitent etc.. about them


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Im sorry im going to be a kill joy. I dont think any breed or any age of dog would be happy with this type of lifestyle. I may be wrong but i personally would not have a dog in these sitations and definitely not a puppy and they are still puppys at 6 to 12 months would be totally unfair in my opinion sorry


I agree. Why not wait until your situatuion changes to suit a dog? I mean no-one is telling you what to do, we are trying to advising. I own a collie - shes now 16 and isnt as active but by hell when she was she was time consuming, I didnt work but I had a full time job keeping her busy :lol: as for has anyone had any experience leaving a dog like that in the house all day by its self - yes I had chewed kitchen doors but it didnt mean I put her outside in that 1 day I had to leave her. Like I say I would reccommed waiting until your situation changes enough to get a dog, its unfair getting a dog in a situation like yours. I work part time atm and I have 4 dogs but it suits me as its shift work 4 hours at a time which means I have plenty of time - I got the job so I could work around the dogs. :blush:

- Good Luck x


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Why don't you wait until one of you retires before considering a dog?

You seem to be more concerned with your own needs rather than those of a dog. 

Stick to the rabbit and leave the dog for someone who will genuinely care for the animal.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

As I said in a previous post I have no central heating in my house. Some of my dogs are wearing house coats at night as they are feeling the cold. Yes they are crated at night and sleep in pairs so they all apart from the setter have another to cuddle up to and to keep each other warm. There is 13 of them in one room at night so it is never really cold at night.

I would never even dream of leaving a dog in a kennel at night in the temperatures we are having at the moment and we've had no were near the amount of snow that others have had and yes I have an ex racing greyhound she spent the first 2 years of her life in a kennel and ohers of my dogs have lived in kennels, Bandit Freyja and William all came to me as older pups/dogs and have spent time in kennels but I wouldn't put them out any more I'd rather they be crated in the house than outside.

Forgot to add my oldest is nearly 10 and the youngest is 13 months and no the oldest doesn't actually wear a coat in the house it is the younger ones and the greyhounds that wear them.


----------



## Peachy (Mar 24, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> Im sorry im going to be a kill joy. I dont think any breed or any age of dog would be happy with this type of lifestyle. I may be wrong but i personally would not have a dog in these sitations and definitely not a puppy and they are still puppys at 6 to 12 months would be totally unfair in my opinion sorry


Thanks for your thoughts.



Happy Paws said:


> My dogs have always been in the house, have never been classed as a child, and has never slept on the bed. They are pack animals and need to be part of the family.
> 
> Leaving a dog outside all day, then making it sleep outside, why on earth do you want a dog.
> 
> I really don't think you are the right sort of people to have a dog.


Calm down dear... the comment about them being treated like children etc was just to show furthest extent that people may care for their dog - not suggesting that people either don't care about dogs or consider them as one of their own 

I think it's wrong of you to pass judgement on someone's suitability as a person to own a dog based on two posts they've made seeking advice about potential future ownership of a dog.



mitch4 said:


> In our area there are dogs kept out in kennels but they are working farm dogs or hunting hounds, so nearlly all day they are stimulated and excersied very different from being on thier own for 9hrs. This is too long for any dog to be on thier own on a regular basis. I dont doubt that when you are in the dog would be loved but you could have dog free zones by using baby gates rather than crates, we have 5 dogs all live in the house but we dont treat them as children and they dont sleep on the beds, they have thier own beds and we have baby gates up for areas we want them to remain out of but these are only the bedrooms or rooms when we have visitors that are a bit hesitent etc.. about them


Thanks for your thoughts as well... I can see the babygates being a useful solution when you own 5 dogs.



RachyBobs said:


> I agree. Why not wait until your situatuion changes to suit a dog? I mean no-one is telling you what to do, we are trying to advising.


This is what we are thinking, I came onto the forum to seek advice and decide on a route forward, if any at all. Both my partner and I are animal lovers, having owned a wide variety of animals, and we'd be looking to get a dog to be a full part of our lives, we're not looking to get a dog and give it a horrible life!! We're simply looking at any possible compromises that enable us to enjoy dog ownership around the necessity of full time jobs.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If you really want a dog then what about a retired working dog. One that is used to living ouside. I know a lot of rescues would not rehome a dog if it is going to be living in a kennel. My FIL was starting up a garden centre on some land he owned and wanted a dog to live there in a kennel with a big run. None of the recsue places near us were prepared to let him have a dog even if it was used to being outside.

Eventuall he dropped on a GSD that was said to be impossible to rehome into a family situation and they allowed him to have her. She had a happy life he spent all of the daylight hours at the property and she spent many happy hours running round the field. She was also stock brockem as he had both sheep and pigs and my horse on the land too.


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

Peachy said:


> If anyone does have any personal experience of keeping dogs whilst holding a full-time job I'd be very interested to hear how you've got on etc.


 I have. If you're going to be out all day then you really need two dogs so that they have companionship and preferably to leave the telly/radio on all day for comfort/reassurance. But if you are out all day then you shouldn't leave them out at night as well, they're pack animals, they crave love, affection and attention just like humans. Dogs aren't like rabbits, they're intelligent and need stimulation, you can't just bring them in when the mood suits you. As has been said, working dogs are different, having run around all day and been stimulated and their coat and body adapts because they are outside all day (but moving so keeping body temperature up). Crates are not the answer either. I honestly don't mean to be rude (I do understand that I am coming across as that) but as others have said, you're not ready for a dog or are unwilling to make sacrifices, you need to love them and accept that they may dirty your sofa or put hairs everywhere. I think a cat would fit in with your needs better than a dog.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I really wouldn't put a Collie into that sort of environment, I think it's far too much time alone and boredom would be a HUGE problem.

If you can't come home in the day could you look into getting a dog walker or someone to come and spend some time playing with an exercising the dog?

Why not crate train the dog so you could leave them in the home rather than a kennel, you could as others have suggested use baby gates to create some dog free areas.

It does seem very unfair to have a dog in a kennel all day whilst you are working and then all night to sleep, in my opinion that is just not enough interaction and company for any animal.


----------



## Peachy (Mar 24, 2008)

Nicky09 said:


> It's good that you're asking rather than going ahead and buying a dog that would be totally miserable


 Yeah, we thought so, hence the thread, we really appreciate informative feedback and advice, and personal opinions are interesting to hear too.



Freyja said:


> If you really want a dog then what about a retired working dog. One that is used to living ouside.


Thanks Freyja, if we pursue the idea of looking to get a dog this is most certainly a sensible option 



Road_Hog said:


> Dogs aren't like rabbits, they're intelligent and need stimulation, you can't just bring them in when the mood suits you. I honestly don't mean to be rude (I do understand that I am coming across as that) but as others have said, you're not ready for a dog or are unwilling to make sacrifices, you need to love them and accept that they may dirty your sofa or put hairs everywhere. I think a cat would fit in with your needs better than a dog.


Of course we are aware a dog is unlike a rabbit - the "you can't just bring them in when the mood suits you" mis-interprets our original intentions entirely, I think perhaps the original post may have been taken badly. The dog would be in our company at all possible times other than while we are working or sleeping (i.e. whenever it physically can be in our company it would be). The intention to leave it outside during the day would be so it had much more room to roam about in rather than being confined to room(s) in the house and also not needing to worry as much about accidents etc.

It would seem that perhaps our current situation does not lend us to owning a dog, and that perhaps we'll have to wait for a change of circumstances to be able to offer the ideal home - We started the thread knowing this may be a possibility but with the thought that "Well we know for a fact that numerous people manage to own happy and healthy dogs and leave them at home whilst working full time" (though these people seem rather scarce on here?) and also thinking that when it comes to bedtime - human interaction ceases to exist - so does it really matter if the dog sleeps alone in a room inside or in a heated kennel outside? (I struggle to see the argument for dogs needing to sleep inside due to being 'pack animals'?)


----------



## bug (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

Well i think a dog sleeping in a house with people will still feel a sense of presence and so be comforted by that, if its in an outhouse then that can surely only provide a sense of isolation. As a child it would be scary to camp in the garden although 'home' was only a few feet away, i dont think the comfort can be articulated truly but shouldnt be too hard to imagine or relate to.

Obviously the size of the house is probably a factor as something the size of a palace will still feel like outside if the dog is so far away from you but perhaps if you had a palace you wouldnt both be working so much anyway!

For me, Basil sleeps in my bedroom on his own bed, i am asleep but its comfort for him and the house is quite small so he gets a sense of my presence for comfort when i am gone. Likewise, in the summer i sleep with the upstairs garden door open so he came in and out when he needed the toilet, that isnt a problem now as he is older (2 in Feb).

Nat


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

how about doggy day care in the week and crate training for indoors at night or one room where you dont mind the dog being at night with the baby gate and loads of stimulation when you are in

me and hubby work full time but its flexi hrs for me and shift work for hubby so 2to/5 hrs tops is all they are left, indoors and confined to a dog safe area of the lobby and kitchen 5 just curl up and snuggle till we come home


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

The only people I know who work full time and have dogs have tiny toy breeds! They have the run of the house and use puppy pads during the day.
Sadly I dont think a high energy jogging dog would be accomadated into your life as it stands.
Never mind though. I had to wait 15years before I was in a position to get a dog. Its worth the wait to do it right.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> The only people I know who work full time and have dogs have tiny toy breeds! They have the run of the house and use puppy pads during the day.
> Sadly I dont think a high energy jogging dog would be accomadated into your life as it stands.
> Never mind though. I had to wait 15years before I was in a position to get a dog. Its worth the wait to do it right.


Me and OH work full time! buttt he's self employed and works outdoors so can take Brams with him.

Our friend's work full time and have 2 puppies, they make it work by going home in the day to socialise and interact with them, i don't see a problem with working full time and having dog so long as the dog isn't at home all day on their own.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

It is possible to work and own dogs, but it needs a lot of thought and management for it to work well.
We work and have high energy dogs - Irish Red and White setters. 
OH has to walk the dogs at 6am to give them a good long walk and time to digest before breakfast - a full hour of rest...otherwise you risk bloat! I leave for work early so that I can be home early - I'm a teacher so in reality I can be home from 3.30 if I start early - although this is not usually the case!!!
Hubby leaves much later than me. The dogs (and we have 4) have the whole bottom floor of the house with open crates and beds, so they have freedom to move around and warmth and company. The radio is left on.

During the day we have a dog walker, who comes in and walks the dogs and plays with them- sometimes they go back to his house to play for the afternoon - they even live with him when we go on holiday.

Eldest daughter arrives back from school early afternoon, and she takes over with play, comfort and feeding etc
Then soon after her I'm home and hubby last of all because he leaves latest in the morning.

They probably have around 3 1/2 hours on their own during the day. 

When we are home they are in our company constantly. They need training and exercising and love and cuddles.

Don't forget that you wouldn't be able to go on long runs with a young dog who is still growing - you risk damaging limbs and ligaments. I

Our dogs get a lot of mental stimulation - we do obedience (basic) with all, work the older one and plan to work the younger ones when they are old enough. We do lure coursing and showing.

It works for us, but it needs a lot of managing.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Another thing to think about is especially in the weather we are having at the moment is that if you have the dog in the house in the evenings with you were it is nice and cosy and warm.Then when its bed time put the dog back outside into a cold kennel when its just got nice and warm in the house. Its going to feel the cold even more at night.


----------



## Peachy (Mar 24, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Another thing to think about is especially in the weather we are having at the moment is that if you have the dog in the house in the evenings with you were it is nice and cosy and warm.Then when its bed time put the dog back outside into a cold kennel when its just got nice and warm in the house. Its going to feel the cold even more at night.


 Yes this is certainly a good point! When 'Farm/Dog/Horse' sitting last Christmas (when it was freezing/snow/ice here) we did have a similar thought ourselves. We had 2 terries and a collie to look after, and while the collie (a working dog) lived in the kennel/loose on the farm in the day, she was in the tack room (heated) overnight with duvets etc, and the 2 terriers were in another outbuilding with a fully heated kennel -all 3 dogs were incredibly happy, loving dogs, that were all to happy to go out to their beds at night after an evening in front of the tele! I do feel I have to say, that we do really value everyone's useful feedback, it's certainly interesting to hear peoples thoughts.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

is there noone you could get to go visit the dog during the day?? i`m thinking of going back into full time work next year and we`ve already spoke to my oh`s parents who are willing to take muffin and drop her off when we get home. as for sleeping outside, could you not have it sleeping in a crate at night?? that way it`s not got free run of the house and will be comforted knowing it`s still close to you


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Me and my partner would *LOVE *a dog but we are in _exactly_ the same situation as you. Twice daily walks would not be an issue as I am also a runner and would take doggy in the evenings on my run whilst my boyfriend would do the morning walkies. We'd want a big doggy breed like german shepherd or husky, maybe greyhound.

We researched kennels, breeds etc. but have decided that owning a dog will not be for us until we have older children (and I'm not even pregnant yet or planning) who can take over the care responsibilities meaning the dog would not be left alone for much longer than a couple of hours. Or when one of us gives up full time work to be a stay at home parent (which is the plan, but we'll see how a dog fits in then). We'd also a hire a doggy walker for a midday walk so the dog has enough exercise and toilet breaks.

If you are in this situation I would really recommend you invest in a pet other than a dog. It's not extreme to compare a dog to a child because it is exactly like having a child around, only in a permanent toddler kind of phase. This morning I had to spend half an hour trying to keep a kitty's attention on her food during breakfast time because she's nervous at the moment - is that the sort of anomaly that could fit into your life? Is there enough leeway to be able to give that kind of time to your pet? It's not nice (nevermind whether it's right or not) to lock your dog up in a kennel all day and only take it out when it suits. 8-9 hours would be far far too long for a dog to be on it's own and could get aggressive towards you when you did go near it, depending on the breed.

A lot of people who have jobs do have dogs, yes. They hire dog walkers or are simply *bad owners*. Bad owners don't tend to join forums like this. Having worked in rescues I've seen the results of people buying a dog when they are out of work looking after the kids and then having to give it up when they go back to working because the dog has been destroying the house during the day. Dogs need constant stimulation and attention so the kennel lifestyle just isn't fair. I know of some dogs that are kept on a farm in a big kennel all day and have a walk twice a day across some fields and are in the house til bedtime at night. What do the dogs do the rest of the time ?? They bark, cry, fight, whine and act up. Their owners can't control them anymore and the dogs are aggressive as a result of this lifestyle.

Please consider a different type of dog or putting off dog ownership until your lifestyles would better suit owning a high maintenance animal. You can leave horses alone in a field all day but you can't abandon a pet dog for this amount of time.

This is harsh because it's meant to be. I've seen too many abandoned dogs taken into similar situations which end up in rescue a couple of years later because the owners actually didn't have the sort of time to dedicate that they previously imagined. Thank you for researching responsible pet ownership before jumping in and adopting a dog.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

A Border Collie needs as much mental stimulation as they do physical exercise. I do obedience, heelwork to music and agility training and compete at agility with mine. I only work part time, when I did work full time my bf was home with the dogs during the day. I have a dog pound with kennels that the dogs are in when I'm out.


----------



## lisa.asil (Dec 2, 2009)

Getting a dog is a HUGE commitment. In terms of working hours, you kind of need to look at it the same way as you would if you were bringing a small child into your life. If you're determined to get a dog and keep your work habits the same as they are now, you're going to need to get someone to spend some time walking your dog during the day when you're not around cos the little thing will go insane with boredom being outside all day, no matter how inactive a breed it is.

I was fortunate to be in the position to change my hours to work part time in order to accommodate my puppy. I'm not saying it's not doable to work and have a dog, but you're going to have to go a lot of extra miles to make sure your dog is happy and content.

Not sure about the living outside thing either tbh... A bored barking dog inside is one thing, but a bored barking dog outside is an RSPCA call waiting to happen.


----------



## Peachy (Mar 24, 2008)

Please don't think we're sitting here determined to get a dog no matter what -this is certainly not the case, the thread was really part of our research, my partner and I have been talking and thinking about dog ownership for the past 2 years, and the conclusion we nearly always come to, is that we'll wait until something within our circumstance changes, as we really want a happy, healthy dog! 

Although we currently live in a rural location, with paddocks, and great landlords/neighbours that have another dog, the aim in the longer run is to have a property with land and stables where I can keep my horses at home, running our business from home, this will be the ideal environment for the collie that we're keen on 

Thank you for securing our initial thoughts and for the useful feedback!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Peachy said:


> the aim in the longer run is to have a property with land and stables where I can keep my horses at home, running our business from home, this will be the ideal environment for the collie that we're keen on


I would personally wait until you have achieved this. This situation would be perfect for a collie but right now isn't the right time. I want a collie in the future, but I would only get one if I wasn't working or if I could take it to work with me.


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

rona said:


> You could rescue two older dogs that have been together some time and are used to a kennel environment


i think this is great advice!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Could you offer to walk/run your neighbours dogs for them. They might appreciate the extra help, you get the pleasure of the dog's company on your runs without worrying about the other added complications.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

My partner and i were both working full-time when we adopted our greyhounds. I worked locally at the time so came home during my lunch hour to take the dogs out. I took them on expecting that i may need to pay out for a dog walker in future if i cannot get another local job. I think our contract with the RGT says we can't keep our dogs outside. They used to live in kennels but they'd of had people about during the day to check on them and give them exercise. 
Hector is very people orientated and after a few days with us became distressed at being left at night in the kitchen and he had his brothers company. We got that sorted after a few sleepless nights but he still whinges occasionally, so some dogs want human company over doggy company.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Peachy said:


> the conclusion we nearly always come to, is that we'll wait until something within our circumstance changes, as we really want a happy, healthy dog!
> Thank you for securing our initial thoughts and for the useful feedback!


I think that is the right decision, friends of mine were in a similar situation, They felt their collie should be outside in the run, and he was in the run for many days of the week while they both worked, however when it came to night he was full of energy and although got exercised in the morning and evening, he was up all night barking. He spent the day sleeping, but at night he knew they were in the house and wanted company. They relented after about two weeks of this and he was let into the house at night, then bedroom and then bed, and he was a lot happier.
Circumstances changed, they were able to spend more time with him and everything was so much better. 
You are right to wait.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Im sorry im going to be a kill joy. I dont think any breed or any age of dog would be happy with this type of lifestyle. I may be wrong but i personally would not have a dog in these sitations and definitely not a puppy and they are still puppys at 6 to 12 months would be totally unfair in my opinion sorry


Sorry but this is right. Unless you can get home for an hour at lunchtime, this is too long to leave a dog. They need human company. Unless your situation can change, a cat would be a more suitable pet for you.


----------



## xixxix (Jan 1, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> a cat would be a more suitable pet for you.


This. Do not get a dog unless you can give it your full attention, and make it part of your family 100%. To not see it all day, and then make it sleep outside at night would be awful and very sad.


----------



## Peachy (Mar 24, 2008)

Burrowzig said:


> Sorry but this is right. Unless you can get home for an hour at lunchtime, this is too long to leave a dog. They need human company. Unless your situation can change, a cat would be a more suitable pet for you.


 As an experienced cat owner (amongst various other pets) you might well be right in our current circumstances, however, a cat is not what we're after, and not what this thread was about.



xixxix said:


> This. Do not get a dog unless you can give it your full attention, and make it part of your family 100%. To not see it all day, and then make it sleep outside at night would be awful and very sad.


 Please read all our our posts in detail, we very much want to have a dog as part of the family (when the time is right), and nothing that we have said is a) set in stone or b) happened/happening, as I have said repeatedly on this post, this thread was for research purposes only.

As a forum, I had expected to come on and have a discussion with experienced dog owners about the pro's and cons of various circumstances etc that people keep their dogs, I appreciate that while some people might be very 'text book' (and I think this is great btw!) in the way that they keep/look after their dog - (and are perhaps fortunate enough to not be required to work full time, or are able to work at home), I know for a fact that many people don't do things by the book because it's simply not possible for them, this is the same with lots of animals - especially in my experience with horses. I'm not saying that leaving a dog alone all day and night in a garden with little to no human interaction is right by the way - I mean anyone with half a brain can see this is animal cruelty and as others have said an RSPCA case waiting to happen - but I'd like to reiterate that this is most certainly NOT what we were proposing!! I think in reflection the original post perhaps didn't make this clear enough, and was perhaps a little cold (believe it or not we are both big animal lovers, me in particualr, having been bought up as a country bumpkin with horses, and a vast array of animals at home!!). In hindsight, (and thank you for the information provided by many of you redarding this), a dedicated room in the house for night time would be a better option (and I'll be honest being a big softy I'd imagine 1 room would become 2 and so on!!). We do still feel however that the garden and/or a run/kennel for the daytime with either myself or a family friend (freelance horse rider/dog walker) taking him/her out for a walk/playtime at lunch time would be a much fairer option than leaving him/her in the house (where accidents may happen!).

It's interesting to hear that so many of you have such differing opinions on dogs being left at home during a working day, some of you saying this is not at all acceptable, others saying that coming home in a lunch hour makes it ok....


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

I to think a dog in a kennel while you are out will give a dog more stimulation than being shut in by four walls.
Security would be my main concern


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

My husband and I both work full-time and we have a dog. We don't have an ideal situation and a number of events changed our plans for the puppy but we're managing it. I can only tell you my experience and how we manage.

My husband is in the army and where he's based allowed people to take their dogs to work, so we decided it was a good time for us to get a dog. However between us putting a deposit on our pup and us collecting him the rules changed and also he was originally supposed to be at home for the first few weeks then he had to go away. Two days after us picking up Zimba my mother had a bad accident which meant I had to look after my elderly father while my mum was in hospital. It was a horrible situation and we actually called the breeder and asked her to take him back as we felt we couldn't look after him in the way he deserved. She was really nice and suggested we didn't do anything hasty and see how we managed.

I work locally so I can get home for lunch most days. We also have a fantastic neighbour who comes in mid-morning and mid-afternoon, so he's never left for more than 3 hours at a time, usually less. If I have to work in our Head Office and can't get home, or my neighbour can't come in, then I have a dog walker come and check him (she'll be walking him now he can go out).

He has a large crate in our family/dining room, which is really the heart of our house. When we're not there and at night he's in the crate and usually chooses to sleep in his crate when we are there. We have a pet gate to section the kitchen/dining/family room from the rest of the house. We can actually leave that open now and he knows not to cross it unless he has his lead on. When we go out we provide things like stuffed Kongs and a variety of different toys which we rotate.

I appreciate it's maybe not the ideal situation for such a young dog (he's nearly 14 weeks), however he doesn't appear to be any the worse for it. His training is coming on well, he never cries at night and always looks like he's been fast asleep when we get in. In fact everyone comments on his lovely temperament and how well behaved he is. I spoke to both the vet when we were thinking of returning him and she wasn't against the arrangement of someone coming home at lunchtime. She said in studies when dogs has been filmed, they tend to just sleep, especially the large breeds. However I know BC are very different as they need masses of stimulation.

I think often it depends on the individual dog. It's going off on a tangent somewhat but when we went to one breed rescue for our cat we were turned down as they said Ragdolls need someone there most of the day and they hate being alone. However another breed rescue group accepted our circumstances and we adopted a Ragdoll cat who is happy to sleep all day while we are out and hates other cats, so doesn't want one 'for company'.

I don't know much about keeping dogs outside, but I don't think it's something I would want to do, especially in the winter. Can't you adapt your house to have a dog and dog free areas and maybe get a dog walker?

Also if you get a young larger breed dog you won't be able to run him until he's a year old.

I hope that helps.


----------

